# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Ψωμί: Ποιο είδος  είναι το καλύτερο;

## giorgos_xania

poio psomi einai to poio ygieino kai me tis ligoteres thermides?

----------


## pushhead

to aspro ksexna to pantws!!!egw sou proteinw to polysporo!!exei tis perissoteres fitikes ines (pou opws oloi kseroume den prosdidoun thermides giati den peptontai)!alliws to ollikhs allesews!synthetous ydatanthrakes olh th mera ektos meta thn proponhsh!!!

----------


## billys15

ego ksero oti to legomeno "mavro" exei ligoteres thermides kai nomizo kai perissotera threptika systatika

----------


## pushhead

> billias15 Posted: 07/09/2006 19:31    Post subject:  
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ego ksero oti to legomeno "mavro" exei ligoteres thermides kai nomizo kai perissotera threptika systatika


to mavro pswmi exei perissoteres apeptes fitikes ines!!!opote h idia posothta mavrou pswmiou  me asprou exei ligoteres thermides logw twn fitikwn inwn!!!

----------


## Albert_Wesker

> poio psomi einai to poio ygieino kai me tis ligoteres thermides?


Λοιπόν μακρυά απο το άσπρο το ψωμί είναι θάνατος!το ρίχνουμε μέσα πολύ αλάτι αλλά και ΠΟΛΛΗ ΖΑΧΑΡΗ που είναι ο χειρότερος δισακχαρίτης πάνω στην γή!ζάχαρη=φρουκτόζη+γλυκόζη. η φρουκτόζη παρουσία γλυκόζης γίνεται λίπος...θες κι άλλα?(γι αυτό και τα φρούτα τα τρώμε σκέτα χωρίς άλλους υδατάνθρακες η τουλάχιστον έτσι πρέπει να τα τρώμε)
Γενικά πρέπει να μένουμε μακρυά απο τα 3 άσπρα, δηλάδη άσπρο αλεύρι άσπρη ζάχαρη άσπρο ψωμί... 
Ο γλυκαιμικός δεικτης αυτών των τροφών σε παχαίνει κι όχι οι θερμίδες που έχουνε, μιας και πολλά μαύρα είναι πιο θερμιδογόνα απο τα άσπρα αλλά πιο υγιεινά και με πιο πολλές φυτικές ίνες. 
Συμπέρασμα:νομίζω το βγαζεις μόνος σου...

----------


## Duke-Nukem

to aspro psimi periexei mesa xamilis piotitas katergasmenous idatanthrakes alati,zaxari kathos kai ligoteres fitikes ines. protimiste mavro psomaki

----------


## Antonio

Τι γίνεται με το ψωμί?Τρώτε? 
Το θεωρήτε μια αξιόλογη πηγή υδατανθράκων?
Ποιά η ποιοτητα τους σε σύγκριση με τους υδατάνθρακες του ριζιού, της πατάτας, της βρώμης?

----------


## billys15

Εγω τρωω μονο οταν κανω sandwich.Νομιζω οτι τα carbs του ειναι χαμηλοτερης ποιοτητας απο αυτα που λες.

----------


## v@g

Προσωπικά το ψωμί το έχω μόνο σα cheal meal σα μπαγκέτα ολικής με γαλοπούλα και σαλάτα. Δε συγκρίνεται με τίποτα με το ρύζι ή τη βρώμη...

----------


## winny

παιδια δεν τρωει κανεις σας το λεγομενο "γερμανικο" ψωμι? ειναι φτιαγμενο απο δημητριακα η σικαλη ολικης, και το βρισκεις συσκευασμενο σε λεπτες φετες, στο ραφι με τις υγειινες τροφες στα super market...δεν ειναι τοσο νοστιμο, αλλα απο θρεπτικα σκιζει!

----------


## Antonio

> Δε συγκρίνεται με τίποτα με το ρύζι ή τη βρώμη...


για πιο λόγο? Τι έχουν παραπάνω οι υδατάθρακες του ρυζιου από αυτούς του ψωμιού?

----------


## BRaWNy

> Δε συγκρίνεται με τίποτα με το ρύζι ή τη βρώμη...
> 			
> 		
> 
> για πιο λόγο? Τι έχουν παραπάνω οι υδατάθρακες του ρυζιου από αυτούς του ψωμιού?


Eίναι καλύτεροι απο άποψη ποιότητας.
Κατ' αρχην το ψωμί είναι κατα πολύ επεξεργασμένη τροφή και απο επεξεργασμένο αλέυρι και περιέχει και κάποια εξτρά που ειναι ακατάλληλα για διατροφή μποντυμπίλντερ.
Ακόμα και το μαυρο των φούρνων, δεν "κάνει".
Αυτό που ανέφερε ο φίλος winstrol, το μαυρο γερμανικού τύπου και εννοεί φαντάζομαι του τύπου pumpernickel, είναι καλύτερης ποιότητας απο τα άλλα ψωμιά, ειδικά εαν είναι απο σίκαλη.
Παρόλα αυτά, για δίαιτα γράμμωσης υστερεί σε σχέση με το ρύζι (μπασμάτι ειδικά), πατάτα και την βρώμη.
Επίσης, και για την περίοδο όγκου, καλό ειναι να προτιμούνται κυρίως οι πιό "κατάλληλοι" ή αν θέλετε "μποντυμπιλντεράδικοι" υδατάνθρακες στομεγαλύτερο ποσοστό και όλοι οι άλλοι να έρχονται σε δευτερη μοίρα.
Όλα αυτά βγαίνουν κυρίως απο την πράξη και απο την εμπειρία και όχι μόνο την δική μου, δεν βγαινουν απο επιστημονικές έρευνες και τέτοια.
Αν νομίζετε κάτι αντίθετο, δεν έχετε παρά να δοκιμάσετε να πετυχετε με αυτό, ενα σοβαρό και σωστό αποτέλεσμα, για να πειστείτε κιόλλας ή για να αποδείξετε ότι είναι λάθος οι απόψεις μου.
Μιλάμε πάντα για bodybuilding και για σοβαρό bodybuilding.

Αυτα κατα την άποψη και γνώμη μου.
Και να θυμάστε πάντα, εχθρός του καλού ειναι το καλύτερο, και όπως λέω εγω, εχθρός του καλύτερου, το βέλτιστο.

----------


## Gasturb

Εγώ πάντως όσες φορές τρώω πάντα μαύρο με σπόρους μέσα, το άσπρο κ κυρίως την μπαγκέτα ούτε με το ζόρι!!





> Και να θυμάστε πάντα, εχθρός του καλού ειναι το καλύτερο


εχθρός του καλoύ οπότε φίλος του κακου   :01. Mr. Green:  

Gt

----------


## BRaWNy

Συμφωνώ με τον vag "Powerquake BiZZer", το ψωμί το συγκαταλέγω και εγω στα cheat meals και για να καταλάβετε καλύτερα, cheat meals για μένα δεν ειναι μόνο η πραγματική σαβούρα, αλλά και η "καλή σαβούρα", δηλαδή και ορισμένες τροφές που είναι καλές για υγειηνή διατροφή, απλά δεν χωράνε πολύ στην διατροφή ενός μποντυμπίλντερ και ειδικά σε δίαιτα γράμμωσης δεν χωράνε καθόλου.
Πολλές φορές δεν αποφεύγουμε κάτι μόνο επειδή ειναι ανθυγειηνό, αλλά και κάτι που είναι υγειηνό, μόνο και μόνο για τους μποντυμπιλντεράδικους ή παρόμοιους σκοπούς, που έχουν σχέση με την εμφάνιση κυρίως, αλλά και με την απώλεια λίπους.
Φυσικά αν μας λείψει κάτι απο απαραίτητα στοιχεία, το συμπληρώνουμε με άλλον τρόπο.
Έτσι ειναι το μποντυμπίλντιγκ, αν κάποιου δεν του αρέσει και δεν μπορει να προσαρμοστεί σε αυτό, ας μην κάνει μποντυμπίλντιγκ, εστω και σε ερασιτεχνικό επίπεδο ή τουλάχιστον να μην έχει απαιτήσεις απο αυτό για ανάλογο αποτέλεσμα.

Κατα την άποψη και γνωμη μου.

----------


## anastasisk

Θα συμφωνησω σε ολα με τον BRAWNY.Και εγω το συγκαταλεγω μονο στα cheatmeals.Το καταναλωνω μονο σε εκτακτη αναγκη σε μορφη σαντουιτς με γαλοπουλα η τονο ακομα και σε περιοδο ογκου.

----------


## BRaWNy

> Εγώ πάντως όσες φορές τρώω πάντα μαύρο με σπόρους μέσα, το άσπρο κ κυρίως την μπαγκέτα ούτε με το ζόρι!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικό μήνυμα απο BRaWNy
> ...


Έχει ένα "βάθος" αυτό που λες και πολύ σημαντικό, mister "μπερδεψιάρη" Turbo Power BiZZer, αν και μπορει να υπάρξει εχθρός του καλού χωρις απαραίτητα να είναι φίλος με τον άλλο εχθρό του καλού, δηλαδή του κακού και να είναι και αυτά εχθροί μεταξύ τους, και φίλος του μπατζανάκη της θείας του γιού του κουμπάρου της αδελφής του μπαμπά της γειτόνισσας και ξαδέρφης του αφεντικού του πιό κοντής σε ύψος στην πόλη, συνυφάδας της ανηψιάς του παπά της ενορίας του αδελφού του κουνιάδου της γιαγιάς του Δημάρχου.

----------


## billys15

Χωρις πλακα,θα συμφωνησω απολυτα.Εχει νοημα αυτο που λεει ο BRaWNy.   :02. Rabbit:

----------


## Nick3

Στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι μιλούσες σοβαρά καθώς διάβαζα τις πρώτες σειρές και είχα μπερδευτεί περι καλών-εχθρών κλπ κλπ!!!   :01. lol:

----------


## Gasturb

> και φίλος του μπατζανάκη της θείας του γιού του κουμπάρου της αδελφής του μπαμπά της γειτόνισσας και ξαδέρφης του αφεντικού του πιό κοντής σε ύψος στην πόλη, συνυφάδας της ανηψιάς του παπά της ενορίας του αδελφού του κουνιάδου της γιαγιάς του Δημάρχου.




Gt

----------


## Stephany Thes

> to aspro psimi periexei mesa xamilis piotitas katergasmenous idatanthrakes alati,zaxari kathos kai ligoteres fitikes ines. protimiste mavro psomaki


τα ψωμιά συσκευασίας,για το τοστ που πουλιούνται στα σουπερ μαρκετ λένε τίποτα? Προσέχω στη συσκευασία πως έχουν ζάχαρη & δεξτρόζη,είναι πολύ επεξεργασμένα... Τα ψωμιά του φούνου,το πολύσπορο συγκεκριμμένα δεν έχει καθόλου ζάχαρη?

----------


## manosvdm

αν μπορουσαμε να φαμε πιτσα καποια στιγμη αυτη θα μπορουσε να ειναι μαργαριτα με μανιταρια και πολυσπορη λεπτη ζυμη απο πιτσα φαν :02. Shock:

----------


## flowin_through

> Ο γλυκαιμικός δεικτης αυτών των τροφών σε παχαίνει κι όχι οι θερμίδες που έχουνε, μιας και πολλά μαύρα είναι πιο θερμιδογόνα απο τα άσπρα αλλά πιο υγιεινά και με πιο πολλές φυτικές ίνες.


Ειναι λαθος αυτο. Ο γλυκαιμικος δεικτης δεν παχαινει. Ειναι δευτερευων δεικτης και βγηκε στη φορα μονο και μονο για τους διαβητικους και μαλιστα οταν αυτοι κανουν λιγα γευματα τη μερα (2-3). Χανει τη σημασια του ο GI οταν κανεις τα 6 γευματα σου. Αδυνατιζεις οταν παιρνεις λιγοτερες θερμιδες απο τις αναγκαιες για συντηρηση. Αυτο δεν αλλαζει. Οι συνθετοι υδατανθρακες των μαυρων ειναι αυτοι που καθυστερουν την πεψη και οι ιδιοι δεν πεπτονται. Ειναι το καθαριστικο του εντερου και δεν εχουν θερμιδες ειτε γιατι δεν απορροφουνται ειτε γιατι αυξανουν τη θερμικη επιδραση της τροφης. Γι`αυτο μερικοι λενε οτι εχουν αρνητικες θερμιδες. Γιατι χρειαζεσαι περισσοτερες θερμιδες να τους πεψεις απο τις θερμιδες που σου δινουν οι ιδιοι, οπως το αγγουρι.

----------


## Svein

Το ολικής άλεσης....!

----------


## Stephany Thes

τα ψωμιά συσκευασίας,για το τοστ που πουλιούνται στα σουπερ μαρκετ λένε τίποτα? Προσέχω στη συσκευασία πως έχουν ζάχαρη & δεξτρόζη,είναι πολύ επεξεργασμένα... Τα ψωμιά του φούνου,το πολύσπορο συγκεκριμμένα δεν έχει καθόλου ζάχαρη?

----------


## tolismann

> τα ψωμιά συσκευασίας,για το τοστ που πουλιούνται στα σουπερ μαρκετ λένε τίποτα? Προσέχω στη συσκευασία πως έχουν ζάχαρη & δεξτρόζη,είναι πολύ επεξεργασμένα... Τα ψωμιά του φούνου,το πολύσπορο συγκεκριμμένα δεν έχει καθόλου ζάχαρη?


Όσο λιγότερη επεξεργασία έχει υποστεί ένας υδατάνθρακας, τόσο το καλύτερο κατ'εμέ.
Υπάρχουν βέβαια και εξαιρέσεις, αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές να προτιμάς ολικής άλεσης προϊόντα.

Να προτιμάς ψωμιά στα οποία να αναγράφονται τα συστατικά τους.
Αν δεις ότι περιέχουν δεξτρόζη, ζάχαρη ή μαλτοδεξτρίνη, ξέχνα τα. Μόνο για cheat meals κάνουν.
Ακόμα και τα μεγάλα σούπερ μάρκετς που πωλούν φρέσκο ψωμί τα τυλίγουν σε διαφανή συσκευασία όπου αναγράφονται τα συστατικά.

Αν αγοράζεις απ'το φούρνο της γειτονιάς σου, κάνε ό,τι νομίζεις.

----------


## Μαρία

Η μπορείς να φτιάξεις και μόνη σου!!!!Με αλεύρι ολικής 1 κιλό,λαδακι,μια πρεζα αλάτι και ξέρεις τι τρως και σε θερμίδες και σε ποσότητα και σε ποιότητα κατά βάση. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Stephany Thes

> Όσο λιγότερη επεξεργασία έχει υποστεί ένας υδατάνθρακας, τόσο το καλύτερο κατ'εμέ.
> Υπάρχουν βέβαια και εξαιρέσεις, αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές να προτιμάς ολικής άλεσης προϊόντα.
> 
> Να προτιμάς ψωμιά στα οποία να αναγράφονται τα συστατικά τους.
> Αν δεις ότι περιέχουν δεξτρόζη, ζάχαρη ή μαλτοδεξτρίνη, ξέχνα τα. Μόνο για cheat meals κάνουν.
> Ακόμα και τα μεγάλα σούπερ μάρκετς που πωλούν φρέσκο ψωμί τα τυλίγουν σε διαφανή συσκευασία όπου αναγράφονται τα συστατικά.
> 
> Αν αγοράζεις απ'το φούρνο της γειτονιάς σου, κάνε ό,τι νομίζεις.


δηλαδή απο φούρνο δε λέει & τόσο ε..? Οκ, η μόνη μου(thanks Μαρία!) η από σ.μάρκετ, κάτι Γερμανικά του Μασούτη είναι just perfect νομίζω

----------


## Levrone

παντως τα περισσοτερα "μαυρα" ψωμια απ οτι εχω δει εχουν μεσα δεξτροζη, ζαχαρη και δεν ξερω κανενα να ειναι "καθαρο" απ αυτα..

αν ξερετε καμια περιπτωση τετοιου συσκευασμενου ψωμιου απαλλαγμενο απο αυτα γραψτε αν θελετε.

εννοω και εμπορικη ονομασια, δε νομιζω να υπαρχει προβλημα..

----------


## Μαρία

> παντως τα περισσοτερα "μαυρα" ψωμια απ οτι εχω δει εχουν μεσα δεξτροζη, ζαχαρη και δεν ξερω κανενα να ειναι "καθαρο" απ αυτα..
> 
> αν ξερετε καμια περιπτωση τετοιου συσκευασμενου ψωμιου απαλλαγμενο απο αυτα γραψτε αν θελετε.
> 
> εννοω και εμπορικη ονομασια, δε νομιζω να υπαρχει προβλημα..



Το πιο ευκολο πραγμα είναι να φτιαξεις μόνος σου,φούρνο χρειαζεται και τίποτα αλλο ξερεις και τι βαζεις μεσα και τι τρως!

----------


## Levrone

> Το πιο ευκολο πραγμα είναι να φτιαξεις μόνος σου,φούρνο χρειαζεται και τίποτα αλλο ξερεις και τι βαζεις μεσα και τι τρως!


xaxaxa!!! 5 παρα το πρωι θα ξεκινησω και εγω! σαν τους φουρναρηδες!!! στο ενα χερι νευροανατομια και στο αλλο ο πλαστης!!! χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## Μαρία

> xaxaxa!!! 5 παρα το πρωι θα ξεκινησω και εγω! σαν τους φουρναρηδες!!! στο ενα χερι νευροανατομια και στο αλλο ο πλαστης!!! χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ


Οχι το φτιαχνεις όποτε θες οποια ωρα πχ το απόγευμα μπορεις και σου κρατάει και περισσοτερες μερες απο το αγοραστο!!!!και καθε μερα τρως όση ποσοτητα θες!!!!!

----------


## flowin_through

Εγω παντως που βαριεμαι να ζυμωσω εχω να προτεινω κατι αλλο. ¨Γενημα θρεμα Καραμολεγκος¨ ολικης αλεσης, σταριου και τα ρεστα. Ειναι πεντανοστημο και κραταει και μερες. Τα συστατικα του παντως δε συγκρινονται με κανενα αλλο... αν και τωρα τελευταια το`χω κοψει.

----------


## Levrone

> Εγω παντως που βαριεμαι να ζυμωσω εχω να προτεινω κατι αλλο. ¨Γενημα θρεμα Καραμολεγκος¨ ολικης αλεσης, σταριου και τα ρεστα. Ειναι πεντανοστημο και κραταει και μερες. Τα συστατικα του παντως δε συγκρινονται με κανενα αλλο... αν και τωρα τελευταια το`χω κοψει.


λοιπον πηγα και πηρα αυτο το ψωμι, το οποιο λεει απ εξω  "χωριατικο" και δεν ειναι αυτο που λεμε μαυρο ψωμι, δεν ξερω αν αυτο εχει να κανει ή αν πηρα λα8ος ψωμι στην τελικη. παντως απο συστατικα φαινεται καλο.

----------


## flowin_through

Οχι το χωριατικο. Το αλλο λεω εγω με το κοκκινο χρωμα στη συσκευασια. Σκαλες ανωτερο. Τρωγεται μεχρι και μονο του.

----------


## Levrone

> Οχι το χωριατικο. Το αλλο λεω εγω με το κοκκινο χρωμα στη συσκευασια. Σκαλες ανωτερο. Τρωγεται μεχρι και μονο του.


φτουουουου... :01. Sad:

----------


## flowin_through

Αναλωσιμο ειναι. Στην ξαναλλη...

----------


## Levrone

> Αναλωσιμο ειναι. Στην ξαναλλη...


ναι αλλα τωρα θα θολωσω!!!!!  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## flowin_through

καντο δολωμα και ψαρεψε κανενα ψαρακι. Καθαρη πρωτεΐνη... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## KATERINI 144

εδω και μερικα χρονια εχω ενα τετοιο μηχάνημα σπιτι 



ριχτέ μεσα τα υλικα και τα κανει ολα μονο του, (σίγα μη κατσω να ζυμώσω σαν τη μαρια  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  )

----------


## Μαρία

> εδω και μερικα χρονια εχω ενα τετοιο μηχάνημα σπιτι 
> 
> 
> 
> ριχτέ μεσα τα υλικα και τα κανει ολα μονο του, (σίγα μη κατσω να ζυμώσω σαν τη μαρια  )



Μου έδωσες ιδέα,κάποια στιγμή θα πάρω και εγω αν και δεν είμαστε και πολύ του ψωμιού! :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

με το ψωμί με ρωταν καμια φορα το μαυρο έχει λιγότερες θερμίδες? εδω εχω να πω δεν είναι θέμα θερμίδων μπορεί να εχουν τις ιδιες ακριβως θερμίδες απλα το ασπρο παχαίνει και το μαυρο όχι απλα γιατί το άσπρο έχει υδατάνθρακες υψηλού γλυκαιμικού δείχτη και λόγω επεξεργασίας δεν έχει φυτικές ίνες χρήσιμες για τον οργανισμό .

επίσης μια φετα ψωμιού αν την φαμε στεγνη και βρεγμένη η βρεγμένη θα μας δώσει περισσότερη και πιο γρήγορη ενέργεια , οι υδατάνθρακες θέλουν νερό , γι αυτό και πολλοι ββερ όταν κάνουν φόρτωμα και δεν πίνουν νερό είναι φλάτ και χωρίς πρήξιμο και θολοί στους αγώνες

----------


## Levrone

παιδες εγω γενικα ψωμι δεν τρωω..

αλλα μια στο τοσο βαριεμαι και θα παρω ειτε να βαλω μεσα cottage με ντοματα ειτε κοτοπουλο με ντοματα..

σημερα πηγα στο φουρνο (που τουλαχιστον ξερω οτι ειναι σημερινο και δεν εχει τα συντηρητικα της συσκευασμενης τροφης) και ζητησα (βασικα δεν το ζητησα, της το εδειξα γιατι δεν ξερω και πως το λενε) ενα μαυρο ψωμι.. και τη ρωταω και για ενα αλλο επισης μαυρο πιο διπλα..

και μου λεει "το ενα ειναι πολυσπορο, το αλλο ειναι ολικης αλεσεως"

τελικα τι παιρνουμε? πολυσπορο ή ολικης? ή απλα μαυρο να ναι και οτι θελει ας ειναι?

----------


## anjelica

ολικης παρε,και μην εισαι σιγουρος πως δεν εχει συντηρητικα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## AVSS

Το καλυτερο ψωμι που υπαρχει και ετοιμο σε καταστηματα με βιολογικα προιοντα ειναι το ψωμι Εσσαιων.

Ειναι --> AYTO

Ειναι αζυμο,πολυ υγεινο,χωρις γλουτενη,με μεγαλυτερη περιεκτικοτητα σε πρωτεινη απο οποιοδηποτε αλλο ψωμι

----------


## Ballbreaker

> Το καλυτερο ψωμι που υπαρχει και ετοιμο σε καταστηματα με βιολογικα προιοντα ειναι το ψωμι Εσσαιων.
> 
> Ειναι --> AYTO
> 
> Ειναι αζυμο,πολυ υγεινο,χωρις γλουτενη,με μεγαλυτερη περιεκτικοτητα σε πρωτεινη απο οποιοδηποτε αλλο ψωμι



Μονο που το ειδα με επιασε κοψιμο  :01. Razz:

----------


## AVSS

> Μονο που το ειδα με επιασε κοψιμο


  :01. Mr. Green:  δεν ειναι το πιο νοστιμο ψωμι αλλα ειναι το καλυτερο για τον οργανισμο,διαλεγεις και παιρνεις  :01. Wink: 

Δευτερη καλυτερη επιλογη ειναι το αλευρι ντινκελ,οποιος εχει αρτοπαρασκευαστη μπορει να παρει αλευρι και να το φτιαξει με αυτο,ειναι κλασεις ανωτερο απο το ολικης

----------


## Ballbreaker

Κοιτα που απο το πουθενα θα καταληξουμε να ζυμωνουμε!
Με τον αρτοπαρασκευαστη τι παιζει;Κανει δουλεια αυτοματα ή θελει μαεστρια;
Το λεω γιατι οτιδηποτε εκτος απο σκετα μακαρονια ειναι υψηλη μαγειρικη για μενα

----------


## AVSS

> Κοιτα που απο το πουθενα θα καταληξουμε να ζυμωνουμε!
> Με τον αρτοπαρασκευαστη τι παιζει;Κανει δουλεια αυτοματα ή θελει μαεστρια;
> Το λεω γιατι οτιδηποτε εκτος απο σκετα μακαρονια ειναι υψηλη μαγειρικη για μενα


στον αρτοπαρασκευαστη τα πετας ολα μεσα οπως γραφει στις οδηγιες,πρωτα το νερο,λαδι και μετα το αλευρι,την μαγια και το αλατι και σε 3 ωρες περιπου εχεις ετοιμο ψωμι χωρις να κανεις απολυτως τιποτα.

εγω για να ειναι πιο νοστιμο,το βαζω στο προγραμμα του ζυμωματος και μολις φουσκωσει το βαζω σε ενα ταψακι και το ψηνω στο φουρνο,γινεται πολυ πιο νοστιμο ετσι αλλα και μονο στον αρτοπαρασκευαστη να το βαλεις ειναι πολυ καλυτερο απο του φουρνου που εχει βελτιωτικα κλπ μεσα.

Εχει διαφορα προγραμματα και κανει μεχρι και κεικ και μαρμελαδες

----------


## stormbringer

Έχω μπερδευτει με τα του ψωμιού... -2φετες/μερα ειναι ενταξει?(σικαλεως). Αναλόγως τι στόχο έχεις?(όγκο η γραμμωση?)

----------


## -beba-

> Έχω μπερδευτει με τα του ψωμιού... -2φετες/μερα ειναι ενταξει?(σικαλεως). Αναλόγως τι στόχο έχεις?(όγκο η γραμμωση?)


Αν μπορείς να το αποφύγεις είναι καλύτερα.

----------


## stormbringer

:02. Welcome:  Δηλ. δεν είναι από τους συνιστώμενους υδατ/κες??

----------


## -beba-

Μάλλον δεν είναι και τόσο καλή ιδέα γιατί έχει "διάφορα" μέσα για να φουσκώνει και να δείχνει λαχταριστό το ψωμί. Επίσης η μαγιά που έχει προκαλεί σε πολύ κόσμο δυσανεξία. Μπορείς να φας ρίζι, πατάτες, γλυκοπατάτες για σύνθετο υδατάνθρακα.

----------


## stormbringer

Απ αυτα τρωω μόνο ρύζι..- μαλλον πρεπει να προσθεσω και την πατάτα..
Ευχαριστω!!

----------


## -beba-

Και η γλυκοπατάτα είναι πολύ καλή. Επίσης αν μπορείς πάρε το μαυρο ρίζι το αναποφλείωτο. Εγώ καμιά φορά φτιάχνω και πλιγούρι. Είναι σπασμένο σιτάρι. Το βράζω σαν πιλάφι. Δοκίμασέ το. Γενικά είναι πολύ καλύτερες οι τροφές που δεν είναι πολύ επεξεργασμένες. :02. Welcome:

----------


## stormbringer

Πληγουρι,ε?? Κατι σε Κυπρο μου θυμίζει! :08. Toast:  Παλιά το ετρωγα- θα το επαναφερω!

----------


## giannis64

δες εδω http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=261

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=2185

----------


## live

μπορεις να φας και λιγο ψωμι που και που. ολικης αλεσεως κατα προτιμηση.μετρα ποσο υδατανθρακες χρειαζεσε αναλογα με το βαρος σου για να ξερεις ποσο μπορεις να φας :08. Toast:

----------


## giannis64

το θεμα μεταφερθηκε.
καντε αναζητηση παιδια πριν ανοιξετε ενα θεμα.

----------


## psonara

> Το καλυτερο ψωμι που υπαρχει και ετοιμο σε καταστηματα με βιολογικα προιοντα ειναι το ψωμι Εσσαιων.
> 
> Ειναι --> AYTO
> 
> Ειναι αζυμο,πολυ υγεινο,χωρις γλουτενη,με μεγαλυτερη περιεκτικοτητα σε πρωτεινη απο οποιοδηποτε αλλο ψωμι


avss που μπορουμε ναβρουμε το ψωμι εσσαιων που προτεινεις παραπανω?

----------


## -beba-

> avss που μπορουμε ναβρουμε το ψωμι εσσαιων που προτεινεις παραπανω?


Στο σούπερ μάρκετ στα είδη "υγειινής διατροφής".

----------


## gndrkavala

> Λοιπόν μακρυά απο το άσπρο το ψωμί είναι θάνατος!το ρίχνουμε μέσα πολύ αλάτι αλλά και ΠΟΛΛΗ ΖΑΧΑΡΗ που είναι ο χειρότερος δισακχαρίτης πάνω στην γή!ζάχαρη=φρουκτόζη+γλυκόζη. η φρουκτόζη παρουσία γλυκόζης γίνεται λίπος...θες κι άλλα?(γι αυτό και τα φρούτα τα τρώμε σκέτα χωρίς άλλους υδατάνθρακες η τουλάχιστον έτσι πρέπει να τα τρώμε)
> Γενικά πρέπει να μένουμε μακρυά απο τα 3 άσπρα, δηλάδη άσπρο αλεύρι άσπρη ζάχαρη άσπρο ψωμί... 
> Ο γλυκαιμικός δεικτης αυτών των τροφών σε παχαίνει κι όχι οι θερμίδες που έχουνε, μιας και πολλά μαύρα είναι πιο θερμιδογόνα απο τα άσπρα αλλά πιο υγιεινά και με πιο πολλές φυτικές ίνες. 
> Συμπέρασμα:νομίζω το βγαζεις μόνος σου...



τα τρια ασπρα ειναι ζαχαρη, αλατι και αλευρη

----------


## jimmy007

> τα τρια ασπρα ειναι ζαχαρη, αλατι και αλευρη



Γενικά πάντως αποφεύγουμε τις άσπρες σκόνες... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## deluxe

Προσωπικα δε τρωω ψωμι, εκτος οταν δουλευω ( παλι η δουλεια!! )

Σπιτι εχω τα crispies παπαδοπουλου, ολικης, χωρις ζαχαρη και τα σπανε.

----------


## arisfwtis

ψαξτε να βρειτε τα ψωμια ρεμα

πολυ νοστιμα
και με μεγαλη ποικιλια

----------


## foko

Βλεποντας διατροφες ,ειδικα για ογκο, με απουσια του ασπρου ψωμιου στο ημερησιο πλανο.
Το ασπρο ψωμι το αποφευγουμε και προτιμαμε αλλες πηγες υδατανθρακων?????
Στο ημερησιο πλανο εχω παντα 2-3 φετες ασπρο ψωμι (100-150γρ) ενω σε θερμιδικη αυξηση ανεβαζω απο το ψωμι συνηθως καθως ειναι ευκολες θερμιδες χαμηλων λιπαρων.

----------


## Zylo

τα εχουμε ξαναπει πολλες φορες και αν θυμαμαι καλα ειχε δημιουργηθει παρομοιο θρεντ.....τ ψωμι εχει μεγαλο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη

----------


## thegravijia

> Βλεποντας διατροφες ,ειδικα για ογκο, με απουσια του ασπρου ψωμιου στο ημερησιο πλανο.
> Το ασπρο ψωμι το αποφευγουμε και προτιμαμε αλλες πηγες υδατανθρακων?????
> Στο ημερησιο πλανο εχω παντα 2-3 φετες ασπρο ψωμι (100-150γρ) ενω σε θερμιδικη αυξηση ανεβαζω απο το ψωμι συνηθως καθως ειναι ευκολες θερμιδες χαμηλων λιπαρων.


σμα θες να βαλεις κιλα φαε μαυρο ψωμι οχι ασπρο
η πολυσπορο η καλαμποκοψωμο

----------


## sogoku

> τα εχουμε ξαναπει πολλες φορες και αν θυμαμαι καλα ειχε δημιουργηθει παρομοιο θρεντ.....τ ψωμι εχει μεγαλο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη


Μην το λες.....
Ασπρο ψωμι=69 γκ
Ρυζι μαυρο πληρες=72 γκ

----------


## giannis64

το θεμα σου συγχωνευτηκε εδω. κανε αναζητηση πριν ανοιξεις ενα θεμα, να δεις αν υπαρχει ηδη.

----------


## exkaliber

εχει τυχει να φαω ολοκληρο χωριατκο ψωμι με σαλατα
και ολοκληρο ζαπατα ψωμι με λα βας κι ρι,
ειχασ παει στο φουρνο κατα τις εφτα και ο ψωμι εκαιγε ακομα
μιλαμε μαγειααα

----------


## ggeorge

καλησπερα σας
Εχει συζητηθεί αρκετα αλλα είμαι ακόμα μπερδεμένος...  :01. Unsure: 

Η ερωτησή μου αφορά το ψωμι. 
Εχω καταλάβει οτι το μαυρο είναι το καλυτερο... 
Πηγα να αγορασω αλλα ο φουρναρης με μπερδεψε... 

Υπαρχουν χιλια δυο είδη ψωμιων ... 

Ολικής, σικαλεως, πολυσπορο, μαυρο, ασπρο και δε συμμαζευεται... Δε ξερω ουτε πως είναι εμφανισιακα... που να ξερω θρεπτικα συστατικα... 

Αν μπορειτε βαλτε τα μου σε καποια σειρα απο το καλυτερο προς το χειροτερο... Εννοείται σε ποιοτητα τροφής και οχι σε νοστιμια... 

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων....

----------


## tolis93

> καλησπερα σας
> Εχει συζητηθεί αρκετα αλλα είμαι ακόμα μπερδεμένος... 
> 
> Η ερωτησή μου αφορά το ψωμι. 
> Εχω καταλάβει οτι το μαυρο είναι το καλυτερο... 
> Πηγα να αγορασω αλλα ο φουρναρης με μπερδεψε... 
> 
> Υπαρχουν χιλια δυο είδη ψωμιων ... 
> 
> ...


 απο οτι ξερω πρωτα ολικης σικαλεως  μετα ολικης αλεσης μετα πολυσπορο μετα 5 σπορο μετα 7 σπορο μετα μπακετα.μετα το τριτο δεν ειμσι σιγουρος

----------


## tasos2

Παντως ολα αυτα που ειπες εκτος του ασπρου ειναι πολυ καλα απο θρεπτικα συστατικα.

----------


## ggeorge

πολυ ωραια... ευχαριστω

----------


## trans

Οσο καιρο ειμαι σε ογκο οταν αποφασιζω να φαω σε γευμα ψωμι προτιμω το σταρενιο γτ γραφει στη συσκευασια οτι καθε φετα εχει 25g πρωτεινης....να συνεχισω το σταρενιο ή οχι??/απλα αν ισχυει η ποσοτητα αυτη πρωτεινης μου φαινεται πολυ καλο για ογκο...

----------


## magavaTOUT

σιγουρα  δεν λεει αυτο η συσκευασια

----------


## thanasis76

25 γρ. η φετα με τιποτα!!!! ολο το πακετο με τις φετες ισως....
καθε φετα εχει γυρο στα 1.5 γρ. πρωτ. 
παντος μην το ψαχνεις τοσο στην λεπτομερια με τα ψωμια, σταρενιο, ολικης, πολυσπορο, πανω κατω τα ιδια ειναι...

----------


## Napakos

> 25 γρ. η φετα με τιποτα!!!! ολο το πακετο με τις φετες ισως....
> καθε φετα εχει γυρο στα 1.5 γρ. πρωτ. 
> παντος μην το ψαχνεις τοσο στην λεπτομερια με τα ψωμια, σταρενιο, ολικης, πολυσπορο, πανω κατω τα ιδια ειναι...


εκτος απο την σειρα 'γεννημα θρεμα'' που εχει απο 3.5-5.0 πολυσπορο,σταρενιο και ολικης ..  αλλα τη να το κανεις , φυτικη πρωτεινη ειναι ετσι κ αλλιως ....

----------


## SOSTARAS

> σιγουρα  δεν λεει αυτο η συσκευασια


οι διατροφικεσ αξιεσ αναγραφονται ανα 100γρ !!!!εκει μαλλον ειναι το λαθοσ!!!

----------


## Kaloutsikos

Σίγουρα δεν ισχύει αυτό,
πάντως καλά θα ήταν αντι για κοτόπουλο να τρώγαμε μια φέτα ψωμί :01. Razz:

----------


## Gaspari

1 φέτα δεν ζυγίζει κάν 25γρ, θα κουβαλάει και 25γρ πρωτεϊνη;

----------


## thanasis76

παιδια εχω εδω ενα πακετο σικαλις....
εχουμε και λεμε
στα 100γρ,  249kcal,  8.2γρ.πρωτ.  47γρ.υδατανθ.  3.1γρ.λιπαρα  6γρ.φυτικες ινες
φετα 25γρ   62kcal,   2γρ πρωτ.   11.8γρ. υδατανθ. 0.8γρ λιπαρα  1.5γρ. φυτικες ινες 
 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Tasos Green

στον ογκο γνώμη μου ειναι να προτιμάτε το πολύσπορο ψωμι με αρκετο λιναρόσπορο... μιας και το εφερε η συζήτηση.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> στον ογκο γνώμη μου ειναι να προτιμάτε το πολύσπορο ψωμι με αρκετο λιναρόσπορο... μιας και το εφερε η συζήτηση.


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sofos

παιδια μακρυα απ τα ψωμια τυπου φετες για τοστ,ειναι τιγκα στα συντηρητικα,οπως ειπε κ ο τασος πιο πανω πολυσπορο και φρεσκο της ωρας να ναι..

----------


## robgr77

Γιατί δε μιλάει κανείς για ψωμί παρά μόνο για ρύζι - πατάτες και κουάκερ?
Είναι τόσο κακό να τρώμε ψωμί αντί για τα παραπάνω???
Και αν ναι, γιατί? Δεν το καταλαβαίνω καθόλου.
Εγώ φτιάχνω ψωμί με το παρακάτω αλεύρι, ένα φακελάκι μαγιά (9γρ) και νερό.

Το αλέυρι ανα 100γρ έχει

Πρωτεΐνες 12,6γρ
Υδατάνθρακες 65,9γρ
Σακχαρα 0,4γρ
Λιπαρά 1,9γρ

Τι χειρότερο έχει από πατάτα ή ρύζι?



Εδώ και 3 εβδομάδες τρώω καθημερινά (μπορεί και να είναι λάθος μου)... για πείτε γνώμες please

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Eγώ δεν ξέρω γιατί,αφού όλοι υδατάνθρακες είναι σύνθετοι,όταν τρώω μια μέρα για υδατάνθρακες κυρίως ψωμί δεν έχω αρκετή ενέργεια στο γυμναστήριο,ενώ ακριβώς το αντίθετο με το basmati!Μακαρόνια και πατάτα δεν έχω τεστάρει να δω  :01. Razz:  Βέβαια μπορεί να είναι και στο μυαλό μου,δεν ξέρω.

----------


## vaggan

> Γιατί δε μιλάει κανείς για ψωμί παρά μόνο για ρύζι - πατάτες και κουάκερ?
> Είναι τόσο κακό να τρώμε ψωμί αντί για τα παραπάνω???
> Και αν ναι, γιατί? Δεν το καταλαβαίνω καθόλου.
> Εγώ φτιάχνω ψωμί με το παρακάτω αλεύρι, ένα φακελάκι μαγιά (9γρ) και νερό.
> 
> Το αλέυρι ανα 100γρ έχει
> 
> Πρωτεΐνες 12,6γρ
> Υδατάνθρακες 65,9γρ
> ...


καλε φαε ψωμακι μια χαρα ειναι.

----------


## robgr77

> καλε φαε ψωμακι μια χαρα ειναι.


Στο φούρνο είναι... ετοιμάζεται  :01. Smile:

----------


## marpi

εγω παντως το προτιμω απο ρυζι κ μακαρονι!!

----------


## tolis93

για τη γραμμωση μαλλον το λενε (οπως κ για τα μακαρονια)γιατι εχει γλουτενη και σε πολλους κραταει νερα.τωρα προφανως μιλαμε για τις λεπτομεριες της γραμμωσης αλλα και ποτε δε δωσαμε βαση σε αυτες και με το καιρο εγιναν μαστ? οπως κ με τα γαλακτοκομικα. για μενα αν το φτιαχνεις εσυ το ψωμακι κ το κοβεις σε φετες κτλπ ειναι μπομπα.τωρα ενω μερικα ειναι κομπλε συσκευασμενα αλλα εχουν τοσα Ε συντηριτικα μεσα π η γευση διαφερει ακομα κ στο ιδιο ψωμι με κορα και χωρις και της ιδιας εταιριας.

----------


## beefmeup

ολα τα ψωμια ιδια ειναι.

----------


## Gianna

Στα βιολογικά θα βρείτε χωρίς καθόλου συντηρητικά, ζάχαρη και λοιπές βλακειούλες. Εγώ παίρνω από τα κεντρικά των Οικολόγων στην Πανεπιστημίο ψωμάκια της Artolife, έχει φέτες τετράγωνες και μακρουλές με προζύμι. Επίσης φέρνει και ο ΑΒ Βασιλόπουλος 2 πολύ τούμπανα. Κασίμης αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Και φυσικά τα λεγόμενα "γερμανικά" ψωμία, αυτά τα σκούρα με τις τετράγωνες ή παραλληλόγραμμες φέτες είναι και μακράς διαρκείας (αν δεν ανοιχτούν) και μπορείτε να τα έχετε στο ντουλάπι της κουζίνας για όποτε χρειαστέί (αρκεί να μην κάνετε επιδρομή καμιά φορά όπως μου συμβαίνει ενίοτε :01. Mr. Green: ). Έχει στον ΑΒ, εγώ προτιμώ λόγω τιμής τη μάρκα "Quickbury" από το  Bazaar, 1,50 ευρώ τα 500γρ. (συστατικά: αλεύρι σίκαλης ολικής, σιτάλευρο ολικής, νερό, αλάτι) 167 θερμίδες, 34 υδατ, 5 πρωτ, 1,2 λιπαρά και 8,00 φυτικές ίνες ανα 100 γρ. Για πρωίνό και για όγκο δεν το συζητώ, απλά επιβάλλεται :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## robgr77

Μόλις βγήκε απ' το φούρνο... μοσχοβολάει το άτιμο.
Αλεύρι - Μαγιά - Νερό. Τέλος.
ίσως μου κρατήσει 2 μέρες... θα δούμε.

----------


## dorita

rob ωραιος... :03. Thumb up: 

εγω θελω να μου πειτε που βρισκετε αυτα τα πολυσπορα .....που ειναι σαν σαντουιτσακια.....

----------


## robgr77

Θα ήθελα να σας κάνω μια ερώτηση την οποία έχω ως απορία από την αρχή.

Όπως γράφω και πιο το αλέυρι ανα 100γρ έχει

Πρωτεΐνες 12,6γρ
Υδατάνθρακες 65,9γρ
Σακχαρα 0,4γρ
Λιπαρά 1,9γρ

άρα αν φάει κάποιος 100 γραμμάρια (ζυγισμένο ωμό) θα έχει καταναλώσει σε ήδη 12γρ πρωτεϊνης στο συγκεκριμένο γέυμα.
Οπότε για να συμπληρώσει με κοτόπουλο στήθος άλλα 23 (για να πάει στα 35γρ ας πούμε) θα πρέπει να φάει ΜΟΝΟ 75γρ κοτόπουλο (αν λάβουμε υπ' όψιν το συγκεκριμένο link http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...products/703/2 ).
Αν είναι έτσι τότε γιατί διαβάζω στις διατροφές πχ 200γρ. κοτόπουλο με 100γρ ψωμί που βγαίνει (θεωρητικά πάντα) 61γρ +12γρ = 73γρ πρωτείνης?????

----------


## gspyropo

εχετε δοκιμασει το ψωμι για τοστ ΄'Γεννημα θρεμα' ειναι με προζυμι ολικης και τα σπαει!!!!!

----------


## craz

Γεια σας τι είδος ψωμιού να επιλέγουμε ;  :01. Smile:

----------


## giannis64

μεταφερθηκε το θεμα σου εδω.


διαβασε το απο την αρχη του, και αν εχεις αποριες τις συζηταμε..

edit: και αποτι ειδα δεν κανεις αναζητηση σε θεματα που εχεις αποριες, μιας και σου εχει κλειδωθει κιαλλο τοπικ. 
οταν κανεις αναζητηση διευκοληνεις ολο το φορουμ γενικοτερα.

ευχαριστω για την κατανοηση.

----------


## NASSER

> Θα ήθελα να σας κάνω μια ερώτηση την οποία έχω ως απορία από την αρχή.
> 
> Όπως γράφω και πιο το αλέυρι ανα 100γρ έχει
> 
> Πρωτεΐνες 12,6γρ
> Υδατάνθρακες 65,9γρ
> Σακχαρα 0,4γρ
> Λιπαρά 1,9γρ
> 
> ...


Οι φυτικές πρωτείνες πολλές φορές δεν είναι απορροφίσημες όπως ποτέ δεν υπολογίζουμε τα 1-2 γρ υπατανθρακα που μπορεί να αναφέρουν οι πηγές πρωτεΐνης. Έπειτα σκέψου πως απο όσα τρώμε δύσκολα απορροφούνται όλα και κάθε οργανισμός λειτουργεί διαφορετικά με τις τροφές.
Όσο αφορά το ψωμί, εμπιστεύομαι μόνο αυτο που φτιάχνω ο ίδιος σε μορφή πιτάκια με αλεύρι και νερό μόνο. Τρώγεται απευθείας ζεστό ή άμα ξεραθεί γίνεται σαν φρυγανιά και το καταναλώνω μαζί με σαλάτα. 
Σε περίοδο γράμμωσης για αγωνιστικούς αθλητές bodybuilding δεν συνήσταται για τον απλό λόγο ότι έχει αρκετή γλουτένη που κάνει κατακράτηση, όπως και τα ζυμαρικά απο σιμιγδάλη.

----------


## leftis

Από άποψη μάκρος δεν έχω βρει καλύτερο από τις ΦΕΤΕΣ ΖΩΗΣ - ΚΡΙΣ ΚΡΙΣ
Χοντρικά: γύρω στις 80 θερμίδες ανα φέτα με 3,6γρ πρωτείνη και 12 υδ/κα εκ των οποίων γύρω στα 2-3 είναι φυτικές ίνες.
Φοβερά μάκρος.

----------


## NASSER

> Από άποψη μάκρος δεν έχω βρει καλύτερο από τις ΦΕΤΕΣ ΖΩΗΣ - ΚΡΙΣ ΚΡΙΣ
> Χοντρικά: γύρω στις 80 θερμίδες ανα φέτα με 3,6γρ πρωτείνη και 12 υδ/κα εκ των οποίων γύρω στα 2-3 είναι φυτικές ίνες.
> Φοβερά μάκρος.


3,6 Χ 3,5 = 12,6
12 Χ 4 = 48

Σύνολο 60,6 θερμίδες μέγιστο... άντε 70 σου λέω εγώ. Κάτι δεν κολλάει καλά  :01. Razz:

----------


## Apollonas

Από φαγόπυρο είναι το καλύτερο ψωμί, μπαρμπουνάκια μου...!!!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> 3,6 Χ 3,5 = 12,6
> 12 Χ 4 = 48
> 
> Σύνολο 60,6 θερμίδες μέγιστο... άντε 70 σου λέω εγώ. Κάτι δεν κολλάει καλά


2 γρ λιπαρα νομιζω εξτρα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## leftis

> 3,6 Χ 3,5 = 12,6
> 12 Χ 4 = 48
> 
> Σύνολο 60,6 θερμίδες μέγιστο... άντε 70 σου λέω εγώ. Κάτι δεν κολλάει καλά






Calories	79	
Total Carbs	12 g
Dietary Fiber	2 g
Sugars	1 g
Protein	4 g       
Total Fat	1 g	        
Saturated	1 g	        
Polyunsaturated	0 g	
Monounsaturated	0 g	
Trans	0 g	    
Sodium 0 mg             
Cholesterol	0 mg
Potassium	0 mg

Τα μάκρος είναι στρογγυλοποιημένα. + το ότι δεν νομίζω οι εταιρίες να μετράνε τις πρωτείνες χ 3.5 αλλά χ 4 :01. Smile:

----------


## NASSER

Τη ζωική πρωτεΐνη τη μετράμε επί 3,5 και αυτοί την φυτική επί 4...? Μωρέ μπράβο  :01. Smile:

----------


## craz

> μεταφερθηκε το θεμα σου εδω.
> 
> 
> διαβασε το απο την αρχη του, και αν εχεις αποριες τις συζηταμε..
> 
> edit: και αποτι ειδα δεν κανεις αναζητηση σε θεματα που εχεις αποριες, μιας και σου εχει κλειδωθει κιαλλο τοπικ. 
> οταν κανεις αναζητηση διευκοληνεις ολο το φορουμ γενικοτερα.
> 
> ευχαριστω για την κατανοηση.


Eυχαριστω παρα πολυ για την απαντηση σου

----------


## giannis64

δεν κανει τιποτα. ελπιζω να σε καλυψα..

----------


## warrior s

> Eυχαριστω παρα πολυ για την απαντηση σου


Αφου θες να παιξεις με ψωμι πάρε εναν αρτοπαρασκευαστη και φτιαχνε το δικό σου. Είναι πολύ ευκολο. Πάρε αλευρι ολικης, καλαμπόκι κ.τ.λ. Αυτά του εμποριου δεν είναι και οτι καλύτερο  :01. Smile:

----------


## gspyropo

καλησπερα και χριστος ανεστη σε ολους...επειδη φτιαχνω ψωμι μονος μου ,ποιο ειναι καλυτερο αλευρι να χρησιμοποιω σικαλεψς ή ολικης? ειμαι σε φαση διαιτας οποτε 1 φετα τρωω την ημερα!!

----------


## Lelionard

το καλυτερο αλεύρι ειναι το Atkinson αλλα δύσκολα θα το βρεις.

Ολικής δεν έχει καμμία ουσιαστική διαφορά από το γνωστό λευκό αλεύρι κατεμέ και από ότι έχω διαβάσει.

Αν θες να κάνεις πραγματική στροφή χρησιμοποίησε αλεύρι από φαγόπυρο ή κεχρί.

Αλεύρι ζέας επίσης αλλά όλα να τα σπας λίγο με αλεύρι ρυζιού ή καλαμποκιού μόνο και μόνο για να μη σου βγαίνει πέτρα και σκληρό !

----------


## Schrei-boom

Γεια χαρα. Μηπως μπορει καποιος να μου πει ποιες ειναι οι προτινωμενες ποσοτητες ψωμιου? Ειμαι 62 κιλα, 19 χρονων, 1.70 υψος. Τρωω μονο μαυρο, αλλα επειδη ειμαι φοιτητης δεν μου ειναι ευκολο να προσλαμβανω υδατανθρακες με καθε γευμα μου απο ρυζι,πατατες μακαρονια κ.ο.κ. Οποτε πλυν της λεσχης οταν το πιατο συνοδευεται με κατι απο αυτα, ως υδατανθρακα για τα γευματα μου(πρωινο, μεταπροπονητικο, απογευματινο) χρησιμοποιω το μαυρο ψωμι. Ποσο μπορω να τρωω σε μια μερα? Κραταω χαμηλα τα λιπαρα και υψηλα τις πρωτεινες και προσπαθω να βαλω λιγο ογκο.

Ευχαριστω

----------


## psonara

καλησπερα συμφορουμιτες.γνωριζω οτι τα συσκευασμενα ψωμια του τοστ δεν ειναι ο,τι καλυτερο,αλλα ειναι το μονο ανθυγιεινο τροφιμο στη διατροφη μου οποτε δεν πειραζει.θα ηθελα ομως να μου πειτε εσεις ποιο χρησιμοποιειτε εσεις για να κανετε το τοστ σας επειδη εχω βαρεθει αυτο που παιρνω και θα ηθελα να κανω μια αλλαγη!ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Γεια σου μικρη μου psonitsa :01. Smile:  :02. Welcome:  ,μολις τελευταια πηρα για να δοκιμασω το δικοκο σιταρι ολικης αλεσης Παπαδοπουλου ''τρελαθηκαν'' ολοι στο σπιτι.  Πολυ ευγεστο ,αφρατο ,κ ειναι κ απο αλευρι ζεας!   Σημερα το πηρα για 3η φορα ,στο ψυγειο ειναι σφραγισμενο.

----------


## psonara

καλησπερα χρηστακο μου γλυκιε! μου ελειψες!θα τα πουμε συντομα.
θα ψαξω αν υπαρχει εδω
σ'ευχαριστω παντως! :01. Wink: 
εσυ απο ποιο σουπερ μαρκετ το προμηθευτηκες?

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Σκλαβενιτη ,αλλα λογικα θα εχει σε ολα τα μεγαλα.

----------


## psonara

δυστυχως εμεις δεν εχουμε σκλαβενιτη!θα το ψαξω ομως!
επισης ειδα και αυτα τα 3 αλλα δεν ξερω ποιο ειναι καλυτερο
καμια γνωμη?
http://karamolegos-bkr.gr/meal/%CE%B...4%CE%B5%CF%82/
http://papadopoulou.gr/products/bread/flavor/multigrain
http://www.elbisco.gr/?page=Kris_Kri...gr#BrandsTable

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Aν εχεις την δυνατοτητα μπορείς να αγοράσεις ψωμί ζέας και κοβωντας το λεπτες φετες με το μαχαίρι να κάνεις ετσι τοστ ψημένο...Θεωρώ οτι ίσως ειναι καλυτερη επιλογή απο κατι συσκευασμένο αλλα και παλι,δεν εισαι 100% σιγουρη για το τι εχει μεσα (ζαχαρη κλπ κλπ)

Μια αλλη εκδοχή ειναι να αγοράσεις αλευρη ολικής και αλευρι ντινκελ και να κάνεις μονη σου μια ευκολη συνταγή για μικρα ψωμάκια ή πιτακια κλπ κλπ

----------


## psonara

τελικα να ενημερωσω οτι πλεον εχω κατασταλαξει στο χωριανο ολικης παπαδοπουλου.ευγεστο και με καλα συστατικα.ειναι σαν και αυτο που μου προτεινε ο χρηστος και ο nive.ευχαριστω συμφορουμιτες! :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Μια αλλη εκδοχή ειναι να αγοράσεις αλευρη ολικής και αλευρι ντινκελ και να κάνεις μονη σου μια ευκολη συνταγή για μικρα ψωμάκια ή πιτακια κλπ κλπ


Κοιταζοντας ψωμια στο σουπερ μαρκετ το βλεμα μου επεσε κ στο ειδος ντινκελ. Μια κ τελευταια εμαθα γι αυτο ειπα να παρω ενα να το δοκιμασω.
Χρωμα το κλασσικο σκουροχρωμο των ολικης αλεσης ,ωραια κ η μυρωδια οταν ανοιξα το ζελοφαν αλλα απο γευση ανοστο θα το ελεγα ,με παρεπεμπε σε κατι διαιτητικο.  Φυσικα ρολο θα παιζει κ ο συγκεκριμενος παρασκευαστης αυτου που δοκιμασα ,μπορει αλλης ποιοτητας να ειναι διαφορετικο.

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Κ.Χρήστο ολα ειναι σχετικά !! πολλές φορές στο χομπυ-αθλημα μας θυσιαζουμε την γευση ,για το αποτέλεσμα !!! καποιες φορες βεβαια,το αποτελεσμα δεν ειναι επιθυμητο,ή μπορεί να επιτευχθεί με συνταγες οι οποίες δεν στερουνται γεύσης..

εγω ψωνιζω σταθερα (αν και τον τελευταίο καιρο το εχω κοψει/ελαττώσει λογω αλλης διατροφης που ακολουθω) ,συσκευασμένο αλεύρι απο την εταιρία Αγρόκτημα Αντωνόπουλου...

Στα πιτάκια (και σε καποια κουλουρακια καροτου )που εφτιαξα,εδινε μια διαφορετική γευση απο οτι τα υπόλοιπα άλευρα ,αλλα δεν ειναι και το κατι extreme.!!

Βεβαια περισσότερο το προτιμαω για την βιολογική του αξία ,οπότε και πρότεινα παραπάνω στην Psonara να δοκιμασει να κάνει ψωμακια (μικρα σαν πορτοκαλια πχ ) στρογγυλα,τα οποια μπορείς να τρώς σαν πρωινό ή απογευματινο με υλικα της επιλογης σου μεσα ..και να κερδιζεις στο 100% απο τα συστατικα !!

----------


## AndVal

Με το ψωμί υπάρχει μεγάλο θέμα από την μια γιατί το αλεύρι είναι τρομερά επεξεργασμένο και με πρόσθετα ήδη από τον μύλο παραγωγής και από την άλλη λόγο της έλλειψης συνείδησης από τους περισσότερους αρτοποιούς αλλά ακόμα χειρότερα από τις βιομηχανίες του χώρου.

Θα προσθέσω σαν πληροφορία στο νήμα ότι το ψωμί που γίνεται με προζύμι και χωρίς καθόλου μαγιά είτε νωπή είτε ξηρή είναι πολύ καλύτερο με χαμηλότερο (ή λιγότερο υψηλό) ΓΔ (αρκετά χαμηλότερο και από το ψωμί ολικής με την κλασική όμως μαγιά) λόγο της πολύωρης ωρίμανσης που απαιτεί για να φουσκώσει η ζύμη αυτή και οι υδατάνθρακες μεταβολίζονται από τους μικρο οργανισμούς του προζυμιού.
Ακόμα τα ίδια τα οξέα που του δίνουν την χαρακτηριστική γεύση το κάνουν πιο βραδυχώνευτο κάτι το οποίο είναι καλό. 
Τώρα το να βρεις αυθεντικό ψωμί με προζύμι και με αλεύρι όχι τόσο κατεργασμένο καλή τύχη σε όσους ενδιαφέρονται όχι ότι είναι και αδύνατο όμως(υπόψιν ότι υπάρχουν και πρόσθετα για να ξινίζει το ψωμί τι άλλο θα σκεφτούν άραγε).

Ακόμα το κίτρινο αλεύρι (και για το κίτρινο χρώμα υπάρχει πρόσθετο) από το λεγόμενο σκληρό στάρι (το άσπρο αλεύρι βγαίνει από το μαλακό στάρι) είναι κάπως καλύτερο σαν διατροφή αλλά δεν δίνει τόσο αφράτο αποτέλεσμα (γενικά όπου είναι πολύ αφρατεμένο το ψωμί τόσο το χειρότερο (γλουτένη και πρόσθετα)).

Ακόμα τα ψωμιά του εμπορίου ναι μεν νόστιμα, αφράτα, δήθεν χωριάτικα κτλ αλλά ύποπτα και με "μαγειρεμένα¨όσο επιτρέπει ο νόμος στοιχεία στα συστατικά τους εύκολα μπορούν να έχουν πρόσθετα ζάχαρα,λιπαρά,βελτιωτικά ακόμα και συντηρητικά ειδικά τα ψωμιά του τοστ ούτε για cheat meals δεν κάνουν.

Το καλύτερο είναι όπως όλα όσα τρώμε να τα φτιάχνουμε σπίτι μας όσο είναι δυνατόν, εγώ φτιάχνω ψωμί με προζύμι από κίτρινο αλεύρι αν και θα ήθελα να έβρισκα γνήσιο ολικής αλεύρι δηλαδή όπως μπαίνει το στάρι στο μύλο από πάνω έτσι να βγαίνει αλεσμένο από κάτω χωρίς πρόσθετα ή αφαιρέσεις αν και θα πρέπει να πάρω δικό μου μύλο για κάτι τέτοιο.

Και κάτι τελευταίο για τα άλευρα ολικής ότι στην πλειοψηφία τους δεν είναι αυθεντικά αλλά μίξη λευκών με πίτουρο και μαύρη βύνη (όπως η ξαναχρωματισμένη ζάχαρη ένα πράμα) και ότι τα λεγόμενα μαύρα ψωμιά στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις έχουν και μια δόση άσπρου αλευριού για να δώσει όγκο αλλά και μικρότερου κοστολογίου.

Αυτά τα ολίγα.

----------


## psonara

με αφορμη αυτο που εγραψε ο AndVal εχω να παρατηρησω το εξης.βλεπω στα σουπερ μαρκετ οτι τα συσκευασμενα ψωμια τοστ και κυριως τα ολικης δεν ειναι αυθεντικα ολικης η' σικαλεως.διαβαζω πισω τις ετικετες και βλεπω οτι πολλα ψωμια ολικης εχουν ενα μικρο ποσοστο αλευριου ολικης και εχουν αρκετα σακχαρα.συγκεκριμενα διαβασα την ετικετα ενος σταρενιου και ειχε λιγοτερα σακχαρα απ'οτι ενα ολικης.και τελικα και αυτα επιδεχονται πολλακις περισσοτερη επεξεργασια και απο τα σταρενια.
ποιο θα επιλεγατε εσεις?ξερω οτι το πιο υγιεινο ειναι το σπιτικο αλλα μεταξυ αυτων των 2 ποιο θα επιλεγατε?ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων :01. Wink:

----------


## mcgregory

Το καλύτερο είναι αυτό που ζυμώνεις εσύ.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Το καλύτερο είναι αυτό που ζυμώνεις εσύ.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Σωστα....αλλα εαν δεν ειναι κ τα αλευρια αντιστοιχα καλα δεν θα ειναι.

Επειδη τελευταια παιζω :01. Wink:  κ εγω με ψωμια ,πολυ ενδιαφεροντα κ χρησιμα αυτα που ειπε ο AndVal :02. Welcome:

----------


## psonara

τι ειναι καλυτερο να τρωμε?ψωμι συσκευασμενο του τοστ η' ολικης απο φουρνο?
επισης 2 φετες του τοστ σε ποσα γραμμαρια ολικης μπαγκετα απο φουρνο αντιστοιχουν?
ευχαριστω

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^ Εξαρταται της ποιοτητας του ολικης απο τον φουρνο. Υπαρχει με την σωστη πυκνοτητα κ ποιοτικα αλευρα ,υπαρχει κ η ''φουσκα'' που ειναι τιγκα στα διογκωτικα κ ειναι κατηγοριας του τοστ ,απλως ειναι πιο σκουροχρωμο οτι κ καλα ειναι ολικης.

----------


## psonara

απο ποιοτητα απ'οσο γνωριζω ειναι το πιο ποιοτικο και καθαρο αρτοποιειο της περιοχης.ειναι συμμαθητης μου και το γνωριζω απο πρωτο χερι.επισης η συγκεκριμενη μπαγκετα περιεχει μονο αλευρι ολικης και ελαχιστο αλατι.οποτε δεν ειναι καλυτερο απο τα συσκευασμενα?απλα δεν ξερω ακριβως θερμιδικη αξια!
ποσα γραμμαρια μπαγκετας αντιστοιχουν σε 2 φετες ψωμι τοστ?

----------


## AndVal

> απο ποιοτητα απ'οσο γνωριζω ειναι το πιο ποιοτικο και καθαρο αρτοποιειο της περιοχης.ειναι συμμαθητης μου και το γνωριζω απο πρωτο χερι.επισης η συγκεκριμενη μπαγκετα περιεχει μονο αλευρι ολικης και ελαχιστο αλατι.οποτε δεν ειναι καλυτερο απο τα συσκευασμενα?


Σίγουρα θα είναι κατά πολύ καλύτερο από τα συσκευασμένα.



> απλα δεν ξερω ακριβως θερμιδικη αξια!


Το ψωμί ολικής έχει σχεδόν ίδιες θερμίδες με το ψωμί χωρίς πίτουρο αλλά έχει πολύ πιο υγιεινές αναλογίες συστατικών (λιγότερο άμυλο περισσότερα ζάχαρα το οποίο είναι καλό) συν το πίτουρο που δίνει τις πολύ σημαντικές ίνες και διάφορα ιχνοστοιχεία κα.



> ποσα γραμμαρια μπαγκετας αντιστοιχουν σε 2 φετες ψωμι τοστ?


Για τα ίδια γραμμάρια το ψωμί του τοστ έχει πιο πολλές θερμίδες και πολύ υψηλότερο γλυκαιμικό δείκτη και φορτίο αλλά δεν τα θυμάμαι πιο καλά για να γράψω αριθμούς.
Το ψωμί τοστ έχει ζάχαρη,λιπαρά , συντηρητικά (και από φούρνο να φτιαγμένο δεν αντέχει και μουχλιάζει γρήγορα) και πολύ γλουτένη όπως κάθε αφράτο αρτοσκεύασμα που υπάρχει, καλύτερα να το ξεχάσεις πάρε την μπαγκέτα ολικής του φίλου σου και φτιάξε ότι φτιάχνεις με το ψωμί του τοστ.

Ρώτα τον φίλο σου αν ξέρει και έχει όρεξη να σου φτιάξει ψωμί από αλεύρι τύπου πετρόμυλου από σκληρό σιτάρι με αυθεντικό προζύμι (από βασιλικό ή λεμόνια με κρεμμύδι ή κάτι αντίστοιχο) χωρίς καθόλου μαγιά *ούτε στο προζύμι* .Το ψωμί αυτό βγαίνει βαρύ και ξινό έτσι όπως πρέπει να είναι το ψωμί και δύσκολα θα βρεις κάτι καλύτερο. 
Θα έγραφα πως φτιάχνεται αλλά τα σωστά μη νοθευμένα αλεύρια ολικής δεν φτιάχνονται στο χέρι θέλουν μηχάνημα (ένας ακόμα λόγος της μικρής διάδοσης τους).

----------


## psonara

andval με εκπλησεις με τις γνωσεις σου σχετικα με τον αρτο.αρτοποιος εισαι?χαχα :01. Razz: 
οποτε θα προτιμησω του συμμαθητη μου το ολικης που ειναι πιο υγιεινο και θα ενταξω στη διατροφη μου στο γευμα του τοστ 50γρ μπαγκετας.σ'ευχαριστω παντως για τις συμβουλες!

----------

